# How much should I spend on a used Epiphone Sheraton (Korean made)?



## sfsloo (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi Folks,
I'm a newbie here, looking to purchase my first used guitar. Looking to make an offer on this Korean Sheraton from 2000 with hardshell case.










Looks to be in good shape, everything is stock except for a mod which moved the input jack to the side of the guitar. Currently asking $800 CAD which is a bit much for me. Having a tough time figuring out a fair price to offer. Anyone have any input or resources to determine this?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Offer something reasonable. How much is a new one? How much are other sheratons in your area (and do they have a case?)


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I took one on a trade for about the value of $300 (no case) - mind you the guy was highly motivated to find a way to afford the Gibson I was selling. I see these things listed for what I feel are unrealistic prices all the time. If I wanted one, I wouldn't pay more than $500 for a mint one, no matter which golden spirited Koreans built it.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I bought one, sunburst, 300$ some ten years ago.
Had to be refretted though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I got one through the forum in really nice shape in black with a generic HSC for around $500 shipped a few years back.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I saw the ad for that one. Mint with a case those are about $500-$600 tops on the used market. That one's a bit gacked with moving the jack. I wouldn't pay more than $400 for it.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

finding used guitars for way less then half retail price is not easy...
The 2 mentions of 300 dollars is very misleading advice in this day... but you never know I guess...

How hard is it to looks things up on kijiji or Reverb and see what folks are selling for these days....
You realy dont need others to tell you....look it up.

here is what new ones go for.
Epiphone - Sheraton II Pro - Vintage Burst


----------



## sfsloo (Feb 6, 2021)

GTmaker said:


> finding used guitars for way less then half retail price is not easy...
> The 2 mentions of 300 dollars is very misleading advice in this day... but you never know I guess...
> 
> How hard is it to looks things up on kijiji or Reverb and see what folks are selling for these days....
> ...


The misleading advice is precisely why I'm inquiring. I'm not sure how folks are saying $300-$500 when every listing for a used guitar is over $800.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

sfsloo said:


> The misleading advice is precisely why I'm inquiring. I'm not sure how folks are saying $300-$500 when every listing for a used guitar is over $800.


It's not misleading advice if it's factual. When I acquired one of these I was not actively shopping for one, just took it to make a deal happen. Since your ask was *Anyone have any input or resources to determine this? *I thought my experience might be helpful. If what you really wanted was someone to tell you this is a great deal, you should have asked for that.

I officially regret trying to be helpful today.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

sfsloo said:


> The misleading advice is precisely why I'm inquiring. I'm not sure how folks are saying $300-$500 when every listing for a used guitar is over $800.


A good starting point is 70% of new value. If L&M is selling them for $959 that puts you at about $675. Next would be to see what others are selling for. Not a lot of those out there but the two or three I've seen listed in the last year or two were under $600. That fact is while they're a great guitar they have limited appeal therefore the market for them is smaller than for a Strat or Les Paul and the resale value is reflected accordingly. Add to the the fact it's been drilled for a new relocated jack means it's sale ability is even less. Quite honestly the jack mod would be a deal breaker for me. 
Do what you want but if it were me I'd keep looking.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

$450 - $500 max would b my estimate for a used 2000 MIK Sheraton with a HSC....that is also "gacked" (love that descriptor!)

@GTmaker What would be your maximum offer for it?


----------



## sfsloo (Feb 6, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> It's not misleading advice if it's factual. When I acquired one of these I was not actively shopping for one, just took it to make a deal happen. Since your ask was *Anyone have any input or resources to determine this? *I thought my experience might be helpful. If what you really wanted was someone to tell you this is a great deal, you should have asked for that.
> 
> I officially regret trying to be helpful today.


Sorry to make you regret that champ, hope you feel better soon. By misleading I should have said conflicting. I thought your anecdote was helpful, especially as it was contrary to the research I mentioned I have already done. Didn't mean for you to take my previous reply personally as I was simply pointing out the interesting disparity and actually made me reconsider buying this. So thanks, actually!


----------



## sfsloo (Feb 6, 2021)

This has all been helpful. I'm definitely learning the quoted price is way too high. The modded jack might actually be a dealbreaker too. I'm going to do some more looking with these points in mind to find a better deal.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> A good starting point is 70% of new value.


Not wishing to argue or challenge you...but 70% seems like a generous starting point. 
However, I am out of date with this sort of thing.

I'm still giggling over "gacked"...LOL


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

500-600 I would be happy at 5 knowing I could get that back if I wished to sell.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> $450 - $500 max would b my estimate for a used 2000 MIK Sheraton with a HSC....that is also "gacked" (love that descriptor!)
> @GTmaker What would be your maximum offer for it?


Lets say a good case is 100 bucks used.
Your low end estimate gives your value of a Sheraton @ 350 bucks...
If thats all you think its worth , then so be it...I happen to value sheratons a lot higher because I think they are
a lot better guitar then the stuff out there @ twice the 350 dollars.
Now that we are on the subject and happen to be talking about 335 type guitars, I really really thing that a Gibson ES335 priced at $3,000.00 plus is absolutely crazy. But thats just me and I have handled a few ES335 in stores and never saw the value.
I would like to congratulate sfsloo for even thinking about getting a Sheraton . Shows some good taste and good value judgement . Then again... there are probably plenty of folks that have a Gibson ES335 and feel they got a great deal.

bottom line...we are all allowed to spend whatever on guitars.
If you think its a deal, then it is.
G.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I sold one yesterday! I listed it at $800 with a hardshell case here and on Kijiji and had lots of offers right away. I took $700 cash and it was sold a few hours after I posted it.

Mine was also made in Korea, but nobody ever gacked it.

I think a lot of us need to recalibrate our mental used prices -- it's really changed the last few years.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

markxander said:


> I think a lot of us need to recalibrate our mental used prices -- it's really changed the last few years.


@markxander What would you offer for the one in this thread...especially given that it has been a bit "gacked" ? 
I obviously need to recalibrate.

@GTmaker I usually allow $50.00 for a typical used HSC in decent shape. Maybe I need to do more recalibration?


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

The last one I sold I got 500, ( no case) if I recall, I think I paid about 800. @ L&M Low/mid-end stuff, price is pretty subjective still I think.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Factor in a price hike every year and the market catching up every 5 years or so.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a Korean made Sheraton that I paid $300 for. Sold it a few years later for $500. It was the tobacco burst version. Yet another guitar I wish I’d kept.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

I think a nice Korean Sherry is worth more than $400 in todays market. Otherwise what would a Dot run ?? $200 ?? I don't see too many $200 Dots or $400 Sheratons. With a nice case and the guitar being in good to great condition i'd put one somewhere in the $600- $700 range if you want one today. If you can be patient i'm sure you could do a bit better.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

greco said:


> Not wishing to argue or challenge you...but 70% seems like a generous starting point.
> However, I am out of date with this sort of thing.
> 
> I'm still giggling over "gacked"...LOL


It's a term we use at work. 😁


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

greco said:


> @GTmaker I usually allow $50.00 for a typical used HSC in decent shape. Maybe I need to do more recalibration?


Long & McQuade regularly sell their Yorkville 335 style cases for $85 so I'm with you at $50 max value for a case, a little more if it's branded. For Gibson's I figure they all should have a Gibson case, and mentally deduct $100 or so for an unbranded case.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

GuitarT said:


> It's a term we use at work. 😁


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> @markxander What would you offer for the one in this thread...especially given that it has been a bit "gacked" ?
> I obviously need to recalibrate.
> 
> @GTmaker I usually allow $50.00 for a typical used HSC in decent shape. Maybe I need to do more recalibration?


Just recently I decided to get a hard case for my Epi Joe Pass thats on sale...
Ended up with a 100 dollar decent case on kijiji ... never saw any @50 and the very few I saw less then 100 where not even close to my area for easy pickup. Thats all I can add to that story.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Inflation is real and strong. Who bought a MIM Strat for $400-450 lately? Around here, old ones list for $600+, and I bet some are bringing it. I was looking at a Japanese retailer with a couple LP Studios in the $800 range, wondering if I should take my chances and bring them over...in for, say, a grand, on a USA gloss LP? I’m pretty sure that’s a winning bet, but I’m a chicken.


----------



## Markystang (May 28, 2010)

It seems to me that the last year has increased used prices quite a bit. Maybe people sitting at home with nothing to do has something to do with it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> I officially regret trying to be helpful today.


I don’t think you were being lumped under the “misleading” category. I think it was more the “I paid $300 10 years ago”. Not necessarily relevant when the question is “what should I be paying for this?”.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Value may depend on a number of factors, such as 'Epiphone by Gibson', 'Epiphone', 'Sheraton' and 'Sheraton II'. 'Gibson' truss cover vs 'E' cover vs blank.
Also the country or origin.

There are currently six on kijiji Ont ranging from $650 - $1300.

* FACTORY LETTER CODES*
_
For Epiphone serial numbers that begin with a letter(s), this list identifies the factory & country where produced:

_

_*B* - Bohêmia Musico-Delicia (Czech Republic)_
_*BW* - *?* (China)_
_*C* - Cort_
_*CI* - Cort (Indonesia)_
_*DW* - DaeWon (China)_
_*EA* - QingDao (China) = Epiphone Acoustic_
_*ED* - Dongbei (China) = Chinese Dongbei means North-east._
_*EE* - QingDao (China) = Epiphone Electric_
_*F* - Fuji-gen (Japan) = Elite/Elitist models *(See: Epiphone Japan Serial Numbers)*_
_*F* - Qingdao (China) = Les Paul Standard '59 / '60 / Tribute Models *(See: F-Serial used on LP Std'59/'60 models and Tribute/Plus models)*_
_*F/FN* - Fine Guitars (Korea) = non-Japanese models_
_*FC* - *?* (China 2000's) Possibly "Global Fine Supply Ltd."_
_*FC* - Fuji-Gen (Japan 1990's)_
_*H* - *___* (China?) Found on a 1995 El Nino_
_*G/GG* - Identified as early modern Masterbilt acoustics (Epiphone says they have no record of G serials)_
_*GR* - Grand Reward (Farida, Guang Dong) China, Seen on some early Masterbilt acoustics_
_*GP* - *?* (Korea) found on a *BB King Lucille* from 2001 (verified by Epiphone Customer Service)_
_*I* - Saein (Korea)_
_*J* - Terada Gakki Seisakusyo (Japan)_
_*J* - Unknown. Possibly Jakarta, Indonesia - Found on a 1997 S-310_
_*JC* - Unknown. Possibly Indonesia - Found on a 1998 Mini V_
_*JK* - ??? Korea or Indonesia - Found on a 1999 G-310 Junior_
_*K* - Korea Ins. (Korea)_
_*L* - Leader Musical Instrument Co Ltd (Korea)_
_*MC* - Muse (China)_
_*MR* - Mirr factory, China_
_*N* - See: FN_
_*O* - Choice (Korea)_
_*P/R* - Peerless (Korea)_
_*QG* - Qingdao Gibson (China) - Interim designation used prior to "EA" & "EE"_
_*S* - Samick (Korea)_
_*SI* - Samick (Bogor, Indonesia)_
_*SJ* - SaeJun (China)_
_*SK* - ???_
_*SM* - Samil (Korea)_
_*SN* - *?* (Indonesia)_
_*T* - Terada Gakki Seisakusyo (Japan)_
_*U* - Unsung (Korea)_
_*UC* - Unsung China (China)_
_*WF* - *?* (China) found on an *Accu Bass Junior* from 2001_
_*X* - ____ (China) - Early to mid 1990's serial number label - Verified by Epiphone Customer Service. Seen on "Epi" brand guitars._
_*Y* - Korea (seen on a PR775CE)_
_*Z* - Zaozhuang Saehan (China)_


* FACTORY NUMBER CODES*

_For some models starting in 2008, if serial begins with numbers.
*NOTE:* The factories identified by these codes are based on patterns which forum members have observed. The numbers appear as the 5th and sixth digits in the serial number.

_

_*11* = MIC sticker on a '08 Masterbuilt 500_
_*12* = DeaWon or Unsung (China -- uncertainty remains as to which factory)_
_*13* = China - factory unknown_
_*15* = Qingdao (China) -- electric_
_*16* = Qingdao (China) -- acoustic_
_*17* = China - factory unknown MIC sticker on a J160E_
_*18* = China - factory unknown found on one 2009 model bass_
_*20* = DaeWon or Unsung (China -- uncertainty remains as to which factory)_
_*21* = Unsung, Korea_
_*22* = Korea (factory still unknown)_
_*23* = Samick factory Indonesia_
_*I* = Indonesia (this letter has appeared as the 5th digit on two authentic new models made in Indonesia)_

* Refurbished Models*
_
Serial numbers starting with '311xxxx' on a golden sticker are 'refurbished' guitars sold by MIRC (Musical Instrument Reclamation Center)
_

_There is no way to tell the year or the month it was made in the MIRC serial_
_Original serial numbers are usually defaced_
_Original warranty void_
_Sometimes the word "2nd" is stamped on back of headstock_
_MIRC specs can often be different from stock specs_


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> finding used guitars for way less then half retail price is not easy...
> The 2 mentions of 300 dollars is very misleading advice in this day... but you never know I guess...



$300 might be a bit low, but in my experience those are tough to sell and end up going for $400-$500.





> How hard is it to looks things up on kijiji or Reverb and see what folks are selling for these days....


Asking prices and sold prices are two different things.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

GuitarT said:


> A good starting point is 70% of new value. If L&M is selling them for $959 that puts you at about $675. Next would be to see what others are selling for. Not a lot of those out there but the two or three I've seen listed in the last year or two were under $600. That fact is while they're a great guitar they have limited appeal therefore the market for them is smaller than for a Strat or Les Paul and the resale value is reflected accordingly. Add to the the fact it's been drilled for a new relocated jack means it's sale ability is even less. Quite honestly the jack mod would be a deal breaker for me.
> Do what you want but if it were me I'd keep looking.



Don't forget, hard case is $100 more
$959 at L& M is without hard case IMO

I had a a Korean Epiphone Sheraton in 2003, one of the greatest guitar .
I pay it $500 . 18 year later $800 ! Why not 
How are the Chineese made ?


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I can't really comment on price but a MIK Sheraton is a pretty nice guitar. I just did some work on one - replaced pickups and all electronics. I had also done a full fret level and setup a couple years ago on it. It's now an incredibly good guitar. 
Anyway, the bones are good and parts can be upgraded. There are only a handful of Epiphones that warrant doing upgrades rather than just moving up to a better semi, the Korean Sheraton is definitely worth the trouble.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Sfsloo where do you live ? writ it in you profil 

Sheraton II. here $600 





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





Sheraton II VS $950 Ottawa 





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





$880 , Quebec Prov





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





Yours ;






Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've noticed guitars are listed for higher than they should be and I do the same thing. It's to stop people from offering half the posted price. Everyone keeps mixing up Kijiji with K-Mart's blue light specials. 
If the guitar was worth 500 and it was posted for 500 most of us on the forum might try to knock 50 bucks off but most Kijidiots will offer 250 or even less. It would be nice to list things at there actual value but there are too many people out there trying to make a fast buck. I think the mindset right now is that covid has hurt a lot of people and some of those people are desperate so let's take advantage of that by being a scum sucking lowballer. Then they can flip it.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Facebook Here's one for 600

And if the jack has been moved on the one in the original post, there is no way I would pay 800 for it. This is one of those times that offering 500 is actually a decent offer.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Latole said:


> Don't forget, hard case is $100 more



$40 used at L&M.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

> Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်
> 
> 
> သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။
> ...


One of the good years. What a load of shite.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> I've noticed guitars are listed for higher than they should be and I do the same thing. It's to stop people from offering half the posted price. Everyone keeps mixing up Kijiji with K-Mart's blue light specials.
> If the guitar was worth 500 and it was posted for 500 most of us on the forum might try to knock 50 bucks off but most Kijidiots will offer 250 or even less. It would be nice to list things at there actual value but there are too many people out there trying to make a fast buck. I think the mindset right now is that covid has hurt a lot of people and some of those people are desperate so let's take advantage of that by being a scum sucking lowballer. Then they can flip it.



What was their excuse before Covid? Those assholes have been trying the same crap for a while.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> I've noticed guitars are listed for higher than they should be and I do the same thing. It's to stop people from offering half the posted price. Everyone keeps mixing up Kijiji with K-Mart's blue light specials.
> If the guitar was worth 500 and it was posted for 500 most of us on the forum might try to knock 50 bucks off but most Kijidiots will offer 250 or even less. It would be nice to list things at there actual value but there are too many people out there trying to make a fast buck. I think the mindset right now is that covid has hurt a lot of people and some of those people are desperate so let's take advantage of that by being a scum sucking lowballer. Then they can flip it.


Why would this bother anyone. If you don’t like an offer just say no thanks. You are the person selling the guitar. You have the control. Tell them no and move on. When I sell gear I post it at the price I expect to get. If someone offers less I politely decline their offer.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd consider a Sheraton to be a 5-700 dollar guitar used, with the Dot being a 350-500 option.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

cboutilier said:


> I'd consider a Sheraton to be a 5-700 dollar guitar used, with the Dot being a 350-500 option.


Few years ago I had both in same time, they are very good guitars. They was made in Korea. Sheraton have a more luxurious appearance 

Don't forget to check frets they should be round. Fret job is expensive


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

$400 to $600 for Chinese, $500 to $800 for Korean. Add $50 for a good hard case.

Sold prices, not asking prices.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Latole said:


> Few years ago I had both in same time, they are very good guitars. They was made in Korea. Sheraton have a more luxurious appearance
> 
> Don't forget to check frets they should be round. Fret job is expensive


I would have a Sheraton now, instead of my beloved Dot, but my hands don't play nice with the Sheraton neck profile.


----------

